# Can't insert image in personal message



## AndrasBP

Hello,

When writing a personal message, I can't seem to insert an image because instead of the "Drop image (or click here)" box, there's only a link bar available.
Is it a general bug or is there something wrong with my settings?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello
You should be able to see also the "Insert image" icon.
Try clearing your browser's cache memory.


----------



## AndrasBP

Thanks for the reply.
Sorry if I wasn't clear: I *can *see the "Insert image" icon, but when I click on it, only a bar for inserting links appears.
This only happens when I'm writing a private message, not a regular forum post.


----------



## mkellogg

AndrasBP said:


> I *can *see the "Insert image" icon, but when I click on it, only a bar for inserting links appears


I am not sure what would cause this. It could be your web browser is not capable of drag and drop. Test using a different web browser. Or try clearing your browser's cache.


----------



## AndrasBP

Thank you, I'll try doing those.



mkellogg said:


> It could be your web browser is not capable of drag and drop.


The strange thing is that the drag and drop option does appear when I'm writing a regular forum post (_not _a private message).


----------



## TheCrociato91

I'm experiencing the same issues as Andras. Only way I can send images in private messages is by typing in a link.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> I am not sure what would cause this. It could be your web browser is not capable of drag and drop. Test using a different web browser. Or try clearing your browser's cache.


Hello Mike,

I don't think it works for anybody to paste pictures in a PM (links to pictures that are stored somewhere else can be included). 

Honestly, I thought it was deliberately set up this way. If you paste a picture in a PM, it will take up space in your database or on some separate server; but the bottomline is that it will take up space.

And after all, these pictures will only be visible to the participants in that PM, so of no real use to the forum.

Perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> I don't think it works for anybody to paste pictures in a PM


I see now. It does work for moderators and me, but not for anybody else.  I did set it up on purpose to not allow normal members to include images. The images and any attachments get saved forever on the server and lead to even bigger backups.  Links to the images should work fine, though.


----------



## AndrasBP

OK, understood. Thank you all for your help.


----------

